
Civil rights leaders disappointed and stunned after call with Zuck and Sandberg - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/02/civil-rights-leaders-stunned-after-call-with-zuckerberg.html
======
Fjolsvith
From the article:

 _" Leaders of three civil rights groups — Color of Change, The Leadership
Conference on Civil and Human Rights and the NAACP Legal Defense and
Educational Fund — released the statement after a Monday night Zoom call with
Zuckerberg and COO Sheryl Sandberg."_

Does anyone find this suprising?

~~~
rowawey
What's your goal here? Don't you think a measure of outrage is legitimate?

------
rowawey
Why are they surprised after FB's enabling the genocide in Myanmar? Or the
hypertargeting mass persuasion 2016 election Cambridge Analytica fiasco?
Corporations gonna corporate.

